# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  efoodsdirect.com review by me

## fxmercenary

6 Months ago I decided to Order a Patriot Pack, so I bought it and it got here in about 11 days from ordering.

I opened it all up and started eating it, and it tastes awesome.  Heres the review.

Chili Mac - Pretty good, Sauce a little bland as it, needs salt.
Lasagna- Sauce bland, needs a little salt and add maybe granulated Garlic.
Nutrition Bar Mix- Great, Very flavorful!
Granola - Best granola ive ever had.
Cheesy Potato Soup- Best Potato soup EVER.
Drink Mixes- Not too bad!
Fruit Medley - Great!

There is more but I Forgot.

The only downside to the food is that it made me fart alot . and after 6 months of being opened the Orange Drink Mix is no good, I stored it right, but it seems to have gotten moist because it wont mix and tastes like fiber now.


Anyways, I just ordered 3 more Patriot packs and they got here today!

Id give efoods direct an overall A-

Store some Salt/Sugar and spices as directed and the meals are good enough to eat on a regular basis.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

Thanks for the review! I've been planning to order from them soon so it's good to know the food is tasty.

----------


## fxmercenary

aw man its awesome!  Hard to keep it sealed i wanna eat it now!

----------


## christagious

too expensive for me, I'm stocking up on gallons of water and canned food

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

Better not enough salt than too much. Easy to add, impossible to take out.

----------


## MagnaCarta1215

I bought a four week responder as a test and feel like I've been robbed.  I think I would have been far better off buying oatmeal and canned veggies.  I am very disappointed with efoods so far.

----------


## ninepointfive

remember that many of the food needs butter to add to the mix too!

----------


## Keith and stuff

This food is so expensive, I think it is meant to be stored.  But thanks for the wicked awesome review.  You rock!

----------

